
JP Morgan index to measure impact of Presidential tweets on financial markets - anigbrowl
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/08/donald-trump-is-tweeting-more-and-its-impacting-the-bond-market.html
======
anigbrowl
Some additional information and graphs in this thread
[https://twitter.com/carlquintanilla/status/11706934775769169...](https://twitter.com/carlquintanilla/status/1170693477576916992/photo/1)

------
justboxing
> Out of about 4,000 non-retweets by Trump occurring during market hours from
> 2018 to the present, only 146 moved the market.

I thought the impact was a lot larger than that.

